# DotVPS Announcement



## Jack (Aug 24, 2013)

This announcement serves as a notice that we have completed our US migrations on to the new infrastructure. Listed below is further information.

The old locations have been migrated to our new PoPs - the change has come due to lack of critical requirements in our old location & incidents where we experienced poor service at the cost of our clients satisfaction.

Some of the advantages on the new infrastructure can be seen below:

· IPv6 (finally!) will be provided in all US locations
· Hardware SLA in place in all US locations (previously SLA was either not offered or not upheld)
· Improved networking in all US locations (we previously faced issues with a huge percentage of traffic being piped over Cogent even when the route was not optimal)
· Improved geographical distribution with CA/TX/GA covering west/central/east including Asia optimized west coast network

We understand that for certain clients location is a majority of the reasoning behind purchasing a particular service, however, the number of positives greatly outweigh this aspect and we wish to provide a much higher level of service to clients in the US to make up for the geographical impact this may have on particular clients.

With this announcement comes to news that we are now opening sales for these new networks around the US listed below:

· Atlanta (GA) - Dedicated Servers & Virtual Private Servers
· Dallas (TX) - Dedicated Servers & Virtual Private Servers
· Los Angeles (CA) - Dedicated Servers & Virtual Private Servers

If you have any questions please feel free to open a ticket on our website and we will get back to you asap.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## kunnu (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice Location.

Please share your full HORROR Story of old dc.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice, sounds like a good upgrade over the previous provider.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2013)

Great news.

IPv6 - no Cogent - nice upgrade!


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Congrats @Jack !  Moving on up 

Can you speak some about the new locations?  Which data centers and providers in the middle?  Also, what is the network upstream mix with each new location?


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 24, 2013)

This is what I think of when I read this thread.

http://youtu.be/1D1cap6yETA


----------

